# Where to go in France.



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

We will be going over to France for the first time in the motorhome some time in June having toured most of the UK but really have no idea where to go.
It will be for 2 weeks but really dont want to venture to far for our first trip so does anybody have any recommendations ? should we travel west from Calais or go south down the coast? what do you think? your ideas will be very much appreciated .
John.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*lake*

Lake Annecy

TM


----------



## isadora (Mar 28, 2008)

Why not try The Isle de Re on the W coast, it has a micro climate so although it is not far S the weather is always better than the mainland. We go every year,usually May or Sept. The island is really cycle friendly with dedicated cycle paths to every village on the island. You can get there in a day from any Channel port but we always stop half way, we are retd so have the time. Our favourite site is "Bois Plage" small, friendly, with its covered/open swimming pool & near the beach. Good Luck! France is such an amazing country for campers & so near!!!!!
jennie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Across Normandy to Brittany - a good introduction to travelling in France with a good cross section of sites & aires, and also good just to drive about


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be quite honest, everybody will have their favourites and different ideas.
If you want heat and sun go south, but all of France is a damn sight more M/H friendly than here in the UK.
We follow rivers and canals, but others prefer the sea.
Enjoy wherever you go


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If your still in Normandy around June 6th. The D Day memorials occur at St. Mere Eglise and along the coast.

Ray.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

We started from Calais through Normandy to Brittany using aires. Particular favourites are Le Touquet, Le Crotoy, St Valery en Caux and Honfleur aires- we shall be on the latter on next wednesday night before heading south to Spain. We use All the Aires France and the many POI's downloads on the net to find our way around

Barry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Either way you will do the same thing as france doesn't have a east coast, in two weeks i would not go to far as you see nothing just take each day as it comes,we spent 2 weeks in champagne a couple of years ago driving less than an hour a day and so relaxing


joe


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

John,

you'll see from a thread a day or two ago the we're in the same boat as you. A couple of thoughts for you:

a) Do you have specific interests? (History, wine. WW1 battlefields & so on)
b) Do you want to go, like Bilbo Baggins, "There and Back Again"? i.e. would you prefer to go to area "X" and explore, or are you happy to make the journey the holiday, if you know what I mean.

As an example, an initial plan I hatched (rejected by Mrs JRR who has Baggins-like tendencies) was to head down from Calais, east of Paris to look at some WWI battlefields, down to Burgundy, across to the Loire, and back up to Chartres an on to Calais. A sort of circumnavigation of Northern France. (We have the benefit of going for 2 1/2 weeks, which gives a bit more range).

If you're not sure about areas of France, get a Rough Guide/Lonely Planet guide to France and have a read. Then, as others will advise, get the ACSI campsite book, and if you're CC members, their site book for France. Open a map, or Google Earth, pour some wine, and start hatching a scheme. If nothing else, it's a pleasant way to spend an evening....


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

you could buy this book from dare i say it amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Guide-Brittany-Normandy/dp/1848364806


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have never visited the WW1 battlefields they are a definite sobering experience and within easy reach of Calais.

If they are of no interest to you, I would suggest Normandy and Brittany as the scenery is excellent, the welcome real and there is a real variety of things within a failry short distance.

There is no point driving South unless you want hot weather - our summer temperature during August is often around 40C or hotter......

but some people prefer the coast - the West Coast is varied, but is often crowded during the summer season - most of Paris seems to migrate that way with fridges, barcecues and budgerigars for the season.....

There are a massive number of aires -- the Vicarious Books directory is well worth having, it is in English or you can get French books with accurate up to date information covering the same aires.

The main point is NOT to try to cover too much distance and "go with the flow" - France is friendly and large - do what we did and enjoy finding out how welcoming and how large - there are still parts we have not visited even after 35+ years of visiting (and then living in) France.

Enjoy youselves,

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The first time, three years ago, when we went to France in a hired MH we had a fortnight to see as much as we could of Northern France.

I spent months cobbling together a definitive list of where we would go, stay and see.

Within a few hours of arriving in France the list went in the bin.

We had been delayed by heavy traffic and a Motorway accident and arrived at Eurotunnel 4 hours later than booked, six hours later in France than expected and eventually arrived at Equihen Plage Aire at eleven at night. 

So - we were nowhere near where we'd expected to be on the first night and after that we decided just to meander along the Northern coast and stop anywhere that looked ok.

We then stayed at Fort Mahon Plage, Veules-les-Roses, Honfleur, Luc-sur-Mer and Grandcamp Maisy before heading back via Beuvron-en-Auge, Etretat, Le Treport, Le Touquet and finally Wissant.

We had to stay at Honfleur longer than we'd anticipated because the dog managed to cut his leg chasing rabbits (don't ask!) and he needed a Vet's attention - but we realised Honfleur offered more than just the touristy Harbour area and was a lovely place to stay.

If you've not travelled in France before you need to get used to driving on the right (driver in gutter), road signs and where all the other traffic is because the open road really is open on most of the roads in France compared to the UK.

Take your time, long distances are for the more seasoned visitor, and just enjoy what the 'real' France has to offer wherever you decide to go.

Take the Rough Guide to find those places you'd never even heard of before - but are well worth a visit.

And don't worry, you'll find somewhere to stay every night – everyone else does.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

come and join in this _informal_ get together here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131108-amboise.html+2013

An easy run from Calais with some convenient ACSI sites and Municipals en route if you want to meander...

Relax over the weekend and pick a few brains, enjoy the music plus the Sunday market.

...it's a good starting point: Wander further along the Loire or drop down to the Auvergne or over to Normandy/ Calvados (slurp!) or even 'left hand down a bit' for Cognac country if you prefer :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Grath said:
 

> To be quite honest, everybody will have their favourites and different ideas.
> If you want heat and sun go south, but all of France is a damn sight more M/H friendly than here in the UK.
> We follow rivers and canals, but others prefer the sea.
> Enjoy wherever you go


Grath

We are very alike ,we also follow rivers ,canals and lakes.
I do the driving and my wife picks out the blue spots on the map.

Les


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: lake*



teemyob said:


> Lake Annecy
> 
> TM


X2

Lovely spot - free Aire just outside the town too.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

mr2 said:


> Le Touquet, Le Crotoy,


We managed those two as well 

To be honest, and as been mentioned already - you are unlikely to go wrong. I can't think of a crap place that we stayed at.

Have a squint at our blog


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks John, at the moment we are thinking about heading for La Rochelle and maybe take a couple of stops on the way, i dont want it to turn out that we are traveling all the time as we enjoy exploring a particular area but like i said we are open to ideas and advice this being totally new to us.
I shall arm myself with the CC France site book and have never been off Google Earth.
Thanks John for the advise and thanks to everyone else too.
John.
Please keep your ideas and advise coming they are most welcome.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

xgx said:


> come and join in this _informal_ get together here
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131108-amboise.html+2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

john56 said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > come and join in this _informal_ get together here
> ...


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Stanner said:


> john56 said:
> 
> 
> > xgx said:
> ...


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We went to http://www.campingporsperon.com/

Very accessible in Brittany. Run by an English couple and just a very short walk to the beach. Lovely and quiet and would make an ideal first trip.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

GMLS said:


> We went to http://www.campingporsperon.com/
> 
> Very accessible in Brittany. Run by an English couple and just a very short walk to the beach. Lovely and quiet and would make an idea first f.


Looks good, thanks.


----------

